

Langolab.com - bezeichnung

We're looking for a entrepreneurial hacker/maniac to join us as a cofounder at langolab.com. We've been inducted into a somewhat prominent seed capital program for the summer, so we have a nurturing environment awaiting us and a pretty strong vote of confidence in the potential success of the project. If you are extremely smart and creative, please come join us.<p>A lot of the code is in Java and some is in Actionscript and Erlang. We use Google Web Toolkit pretty heavily. Good programmers can build amazing things using any Turing-complete language, so please check your Java hatred at the door (or, rather, the "add comment" button in your browser) please. You should be located in Boston.<p>Adam
adam at langolab dot com
======
bezeichnung
It has been suggested that I talk up the startup. Very well then! Langolab.com
is a site where people can watch videos in a foreign language. The videos have
captions and all kinds of tools surrounding the captions, like one-click
dictionary lookup, flash cards, and notes. Our goal is for people to be able
to watch compelling, addictive video content in a foreign language and
immediately get exactly the help they want whenever they hear something they
don't understand. We think it's an extremely cool idea, and we think we have
an edge because of our crazy ambition and technical expertise.

On the content side, our dream is to make the site truly magical by licensing
really cool video content, like Family Guy in Spanish. On the functionality
side, we want to make the site truly magical by giving users exactly the help
they need when they're struggling with a video caption. We would be especially
helped by anyone with a background or strong interest in natural language
processing.

We talk to people all over the world who learn English by watching subtitled
movies. Over a billion people worldwide are learning English right now. On a
web page, we can give all kinds of help that can't be provided in movie
subtitles. This is a really awesome idea. Please call!

------
aristus
Nice idea... I learned a lot of Spanish early on from telenovelas. You should
talk up the startup instead of defending the tech.

